# To clean or not to clean?



## Kurlie (Sep 25, 2004)

How do I go about cleaning dirt and mud from old bottles?


----------



## flasherr (Sep 26, 2004)

Easiest thing is to soak the bottle in a soapy water solution for a couple days get a bottle brush and get after it. Make sure water is not HOT. It will take time to get them clean but if you will look at past post in the cleaning section you will find lots of great ideas
 Brian


----------



## TROG (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi from Australia
 I have just joined this forum and for my first post would like help if anyone knows how to get light smoke or burn stain from Pot Lids or China.


----------



## Maine Digger (Sep 28, 2004)

Welcome aboard Trog!  I suspect the other Mates from Down Under, will likely be able to help you out![]  'Gidday' is particularly well versed in pot lids. Check out the forum here that is devoted to pot lids, there may be some earlier posts regarding your task. Welcome again!


----------



## bigkitty53 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Trog,
             From my experience as a decorator,LIGHT smoke stains can usually be lifted with denatured alcohol-heavier stains we use acetone IF the underlying finish can take it. (NOT LIKELY![>:])On a potlid I'd try a small dab on an inconspicuous spot to make sure the solvents don't cloud or lift the glaze.Scorched items-forget it! I don't know of anything that can lift scorch marks-we put on a couple of coats of shellac and re-paint.-And I know that's not an option for you![&o]

 Hope this helps,

 KAT


----------

